
How to Build a Lightweight Linux for your Low-End Laptop - darkduck
http://maketecheasier.com/build-lightweight-linux-for-low-end-laptop/2011/08/31
======
nodata
This is nothing about building and all about ticking and unticking boxes in a
graphical installer.

